# Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2014)

*Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Hey, 

ich habe mir gerade mal einen kleinen Büro PC bei HWLuxx gekauft, den ich gern als kleinen Server betreiben will.

> Mini ITX System mit einem AMD Mobile DualCore 1,7GHz, 2GB RAM, kleine GPU

Darauf würde ich gern einen kleinen Server aufsetzen, den ich für TS3 Server, OpenVPN, CoD4 Server
und vielleicht für eine OwnCloud nutzen möchte. 

Ich dachte da an ein Linux, da das wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller läuft, als ein Windows Home Server. 
An letzteres kann ich aber auch kostenlos durch die Uni gelangen. Ein wenig Erfahrung habe ich schon 
mit Linux, aber auch nicht super viel. Wichtig ist mir, dass alles gut läuft, keine groben Sicherheitslücken 
drin stecken (die wahrscheinlich durch mich entstehen) und allgemein die Sachen gut umgesetzt werden können.

Ich denke, ein Linux auf Konsolenebene wäre hier schon passend. Nur welches? 
Ihr könnt mir hier sicherlich weiterhelfen 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## niklasschaefer (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Bei der Hardware definitiv Linux. Würde mal Debain oder Ubuntu Server anschauen vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei. Ich betreibe meine Serverfarm teilweise mit Linux Ubuntu Server 64bit und Windows Server 2012R2 hat seine Vorteile. Insgesamt mit 6 VM´s und 2 Servern

Edit: Ich würde noch eine Firewall installieren (IPCOP, IPFIRE, pfense oder ähnliches) und dann den Server in die DMZ. Wie gut ist deine Internetleitung?


----------



## rabe08 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Wie wäre es mit einer speziellen SoHo-Serverversion? Verbreitet sind ClearOS und SME Server. Vorteil gegenüber Standarddistributionen ist eine zentrale, webbasierte Verwaltungsoberfläche für alle Dienste.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2014)

Bei Debian/ubuntu Server: 32bit oder 64bit?

Und was genau spricht für die SoHo Lösung statt Debian/Ubuntu?
Funktioniert das genau wie ein Debian bloß mit Webinterface?
Kann ich da Teamspeak und CoD ohne Probleme installieren?


----------



## MaxRink (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Eindeutig nicht ubuntu!
Ich rate dir zu CentOS, dem kostenlosem Klon von RedHat.
Davon bitte die 64bit Variante.
www.centos.org - The Community ENTerprise Operating System


----------



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2014)

Warum CentOS und kein Ubuntu?
Bitte ein paar Erklärungen warum du was (nicht) empfiehlst. 
Warum 64bit?


----------



## MaxRink (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

CentOS läuft IMHO stabiler als Ubuntu. 
Nebenbei: Canonical pervertiert Open Source / den Grundgedanken hinter Linux ein Stück weit, also auch eine leicht persönliche Entscheidung.
64 bit aufgrund gewisser inkompatibilitäten zu 32 bit. 64 bit wird heutzutage einfach bevorzugt behandelt.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2014)

Okay und wie genau muss ich mir jetzt CentOS im Vergleich zu ClearOS und Debian vorstellen?


----------



## bingo88 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Okay und wie genau muss ich mir jetzt CentOS im Vergleich zu ClearOS und Debian vorstellen?


 Alt *hust*
Ich habe CentOS auf einem meiner Server im Einsatz und die Software ist teilweise problematisch. Je nachdem, was du da einsetzen willst, musst du erst einmal aktuellere Versionen nachinstallieren. Aber dafür ist das halt nicht gedacht, es ist halt ein Enterprise OS für Unternehmen. Da soll das OS auch schon mal ein paar Jährchen laufen, ohne dass man ein Upgrade machen muss. Wenn du die RedHat Kompatibilität nicht benötigst, rate ich dir aber eher zu einem Ubuntu Server LTS. Abgesehen davon werden auch einige Anwendungen deutlich anders als unter Ubuntu konfiguriert (z.B. Apache).


----------



## K3n$! (5. Januar 2014)

Und wie siehts mit ClearOS aus?
Mir ist wichtig, dass die Sachen aus dem 1. Post möglichst ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## rabe08 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit ClearOS aus?
> Mir ist wichtig, dass die Sachen aus dem 1. Post möglichst ohne Probleme laufen.



Diese SoHo-Distris sind ganz normale Linuxe, die aber für einen speziellen Zweck zusammengestellt wurden, nämlich einen kleinen (das ist relativ zu sehen) Server zur Verfügung zu stellen. Um dem Admin das Leben zu erleichtern, wurde das ganze dann noch durch eine webbasierte Management-Umgebung ergänzt, in der Du alle nötigen Einstellungen aller möglichen Pakete zusammengefaßt hast. 

Vorteil: Einfache Bedienung, Du musst Dich nicht durch zig configs-files durchwühlen

Nachteil: Du findest dort nur die Pakte, die der Verfasser für wichtig hielt.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Also wird wohl kaum der Call of Duty 4 Server mit dabei sein oder? 
Wird sich dann wohl doch zwischen Debian und Ubuntu Server entscheiden.
Momentan tendiere ich eher zu letzterem.


----------



## maikeru (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Auf meinem Webserver läuft auch ubuntu 12.04.

Finde zwar Ubuntu auf dem Desktop nicht wirklich gut,
aber für nen server ist 12.04 i.O. und man hatt eine Menge vorgebaute Pakete.

letztendlich sind solange man keine Gui benutzt die Unterschiede der verschiedenen Linuxe überschaubar,
und da die Distros kostenlos sind nimmt man halt eine, und falls einen irgendwas stört wechselt man halt zur nächsten.
Also kann man im grossen und ganzen so etwas entspannt angehen.

Grüsse


----------



## K3n$! (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zu Version 13.10?
Wie einfach kann ich 13.10 auf 14.04 LTS upgraden?


----------



## maikeru (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

upgraden sollte recht simpel sein,per :
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wird die Version aktualisiert.

LTS bedeutet Long term Support und wird 5 Jahre anstatt 9 Monaten gepflegt.
ist für einen Server vorzuziehen da diese im Normalfall mit möglichst wenig Wartung laufen sollen, und es da nahezu egal ist welche Version läuft solange es funktioniert.

Mich persönlich stört das sehr jedes Jahr neu installieren /updaten zu müssen darum wird auf meinen Desktops Distros mit Rolling-Releases eingesetzt und auf den Servern halt LTS oder ähnliches.


----------



## JonathanWayne (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Debian

Ich weiss nicht wie weit du dich schon auskennst mit der Materie, aber Distros wie CentOS erschweren dir den Einstieg unnoetig. Bei Debian bekommst fuer fast alles stabile, getestete, funktionierende Pakete die du einfach nur installieren und konfigurieren musst.
Die Debian-Pakete haben den Ruf veraltet zu sein, was hauptsaechlich an deren Philosophi liegt. Aber man kann sich aus Backport-Repos auch neuere Pakete holen.

Solltest du Schwierigkeiten beim Einrichten deiner Dienste haben, womit ich rechne, dann kannst du dich genr bei mir melden. Hier im Forum schaue ich eher selten vorbei.

Edit: Gute Quelle fuer hilfe zu debian, solltest du dich dafuer entscheiden, ist dann uebrigen das debianforum(.de).


----------



## milesdavis (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich nutze FreeNAS 9.2.0 x64.

Hardware:
MSI E350-DM E33
8GB DDR3-Ram
4x2TB HDDs als gespiegeltes Raid, also stehen mir 4TB zur Verfügung.

Zu deinen Anforderungen:
Cloud: Geht wunderbar mit dem Plugin ownCloud. Hab ich selbst ausprobiert. Es gibt hierfür sogar Android- und iOS-Apps!
Ist genauso komfortabel wie Dropbox.

VPN: geht grundsätzlich, ich nutze es aber nicht.

Einzig Teamspeak und CoD weiß ich nicht, ob es da was gibt. Da müsstest du selbst mal schauen.


FreeNAS baut auf FreeBSD auf und hat eine große Community!
Sogar die heise-Redaktion empfielt FreeNAS für ein Eigenbau-NAS.

Auch wichtige Dinge wie Sicherungen, Cronjobs, WOL, kaputte GDDs ersetzen usw. funktioniert hier ohne Probleme. (eigens getestet)


----------



## K3n$! (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

@milesdavis: FreeNAS wird es wohl nicht, da ich kein Fileserver brauche, sondern ein Server für TS3, VPN und CoD. 
Die Cloud spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn überhaupt. 

@JonathanWayne: Na gut, dann probiere ich mal Debian 7.3 netinstall aus, sobald der kleine PC angekommen ist. 
TS3, CoD und OpenVPN sollte unter Debian laufen, zumindest laut den Google Einträgen.


----------



## milesdavis (9. Januar 2014)

Oben meine ich aber "Cloud" gelesen zu haben...


----------



## JonathanWayne (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Denke daran, bei der Installation die grafische Oberflaeche nicht zu installieren. Das spart eine unglaubliche Menge an Paketen. Wenn du bisschen was zum Administrieren brauchst, kannst du dir mal Webmin anschauen. Am besten ist aber eben immer noch die manuelle Verwaltung. Lernt man auch am meisten bei.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

@milesdavis: Ich meinte ja auch, dass ich den Server "vielleicht für eine OwnCloud nutzen möchte". 
Die Cloud ist mir aber am wenigsten wichtig 

@JonathanWayne: Kann ich das während der Installation selbst beeinflussen? (die GUI)



Edit: Debian Server ist eingerichtet. Teamspeak läuft auch schon 
Dann wage ich mich demnächst mal an VPN heran. 

Gibt es irgendwas wichtiges bzgl. der Sicherheit vom "Homeserver", dass ich beachten sollte?


----------



## joasas (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Ich persönlich setze auf Debian bei nahezu sämtlichen Server Systemen. CentOS usw. sind aber auch gut, sprich das musst du dahingegend entscheiden welche Distribution dir besser liegt, also welcher Paketmanager oder sonstige Feinheiten. Nur auf embedded Systemen verwende ich gelegentlich Arch Linux, hier aber auch so gut wie nie im produktiven Betrieb.

Bezüglich VPN rate ich gerne zu OpenVPN, den meisten dürfte für zwischendurch aber auch ein SSH Tunnel reichen.

Bei der Sicherheit solltest du minimale Rechte für die einzelnen Anwendungen nutzen und jeden Server unter einem anderen Nutzer laufen lassen. Es gibt auch gute Anleitung zur Härtung des Systems - auf der anderen Seite ist das ein Homeserver, hier stellt sich natürlich die Frage wer alles in deinem Netzwerk ist und ob du diesen als Gateway nutzt oder sowieso seperat noch einen Router im Einsatz hast.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Hey, 

Debian läuft aktuell ziemlich gut  Der Server ist jetzt 24/7 online. 
OpenVPN wollte ich realisieren, allerdings hat das irgendwie noch nicht funktioniert. 
Kann man das eigentlich wieder rückgängig machen, damit ich nochmal (bei OpenVPN) von Null anfangen kann?

Bin gerade dabei, die SSH Autorisierung via Schlüssel einzurichten. 



> auf der anderen Seite ist das ein Homeserver, hier stellt sich natürlich  die Frage wer alles in deinem Netzwerk ist und ob du diesen als Gateway  nutzt oder sowieso seperat noch einen Router im Einsatz hast.


Das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Der kleine Server ist aus dem Internet erreichbar, allein schon wegen Teamspeak 3 und demnächst auch OpenVPN.
Der Server hängt allerdings hinter einer Fritzbox 7360 (mit diversen Portweiterleitungen für die einzelnen Dienste).


Edit: SSH via Keys funktioniert jetzt. Passwortlogin deaktiviert. Ebenso läuft der Server jetzt mit 1Gbit/s statt vorher nur mit 100 Mbit/s (Fritzbox-Einstellung)


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Hast du es eigentlich auch schon hinbekommen die cloud einzurichten?

Ich will mir am WE einen Server mit ähnlichen Aufgaben erstellen, einziger Unterschied, kein COD Server sondern Minecraft.

Wie schauts bei dir eigentlich aus bzgl. Auslastung?
Debian spart da ja im Gegensatz zu Windows sicherlich einiges an ressourcen.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Nein, die Cloud habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen. 
Das scheint aber nicht so schwer zu sein. 

Da finde ich die Einrichtung von OpenVPN mit den Schlüsseln schon etwas komplizierter.

Zur Auslastung: Den CoD4 Server habe ich momentan auch nicht installiert, da wir gerade L4D2 spielen 
Mittels htop sagt er "Load average: 0.04 0.05".
Programm mit der höchsten Auslastung ist htop 
Allerdings läuft ja da noch nicht viel mehr drauf als der TS3 Client. 

Die Speicherauslastung ist allerdings nicht zu unterschätzen. Im quasi Idlebetrieb verbraucht er schon
gute 30% von den 2GB, die verbaut sind. 

PS: Im Server sitzt ein AMD Mobile Dual Core mit 2*1,7Ghz.


----------



## joasas (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Die owncloud Einrichtung ist recht simpel. Die andere Frage ist die ob man es wirklich brauchst - Samba (+OpenVPN), SSHFS, das kann man noch mit rsync und encfs für automatisierte Backups kombinieren. Und für Dateien die man verteilen möchte einen simplen Webserver ala nginx mit htdigest für die Authentifizierung. 

https://uberspace.de/dokuwiki/cool:owncloud
ownCloud

Wobei ich die Anleitungen nicht auf sicherheitsrelevante Kriterien überprüft habe.

Owncloud ist in meinen Augen eine nette Spielerei, aber aufgrund meiner persönlichen Ablehnung von PHP und der nicht geringen Zahl an zum Teil sehr sicherheitskritischen Fehlern in der Vergangenheit seitens Owncloud mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Wenn man es z.B. nur lokal nutzt natürlich eine feine Sache sofern man seinen Nutzern halbwegs vertrauen kann.

PS: Die meisten der Anwendungen sind in der Regel nicht sonderlich leistungsfressend, da muss man sich so gut wie nie Sorgen machen.

Wenn dir langweilig wird kannst du tvheadend, ggf. in Kombination mit XBMC mal ausprobieren.


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Ja ich denke ich werde es am WE mal mti nem Debianserver probieren, Hardware ist schon da mir fehlt nur die Zeit -.-

Windows homeserver wollte ich vermeiden weil da von den 4gb von mir schon 1,3-1,6 fürs OS drauf gehen,
dabei brauche ich den Spceicher doch für Minecraft


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Die Speicherauslastung ist allerdings nicht zu unterschätzen. Im quasi Idlebetrieb verbraucht er schon
> gute 30% von den 2GB, die verbaut sind.



Das muss man anders betrachten als unter Win...Linux macht viel mehr an Cache...


```
free
```
liefert bessere Werte... da gibt es dann einen +/- Cache Wert... Der Speicher (RAM) meines Linux-Servers ist immer voll?

PS: Auch wenn es ein "reines" Debain ist eine guten Anlaufstelle: Portal


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

So, der OpenVPN Server steht jetzt. Ich muss noch ein wenig an der Konfig feilen.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das so einstellt, dass der gesamte Traffic über den VPN Server geht?

Dann hab ich noch ne Frage zum TS3 Webinterface. Bei mir läuft jetzt das Psychokiller Addon (php Webseite).
Wie müsste ich das am besten einstellen, damit das nicht direkt unter meiner DynDNS aus dem Netz aufgerufen werden kann?
Sprich: Ich möchte quasi unter example.org meine normale index.html und irgendwo anders dann die Möglichkeit haben, 
das Webinterface (möglichst nur im LAN) zu öffnen.

Edit: Wie mache ich eigentlich vom Server am besten ein Backup?


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

Mit ner .htacces sichern dürfte für dich am einfachsten sein. Bei nginx liefe das über ein configfile unter /etc/nginx/genauer unterordner mir gerade unterwegs unbekannt


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Das mit .htacces wäre dann wohl das einfachste. 

Bei OpenVPN hab ich jetzt ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte ja gern den gesamten Traffic tunneln.
Dazu habe ich mir hier die Anleitung angesehen: HOWTO

In die Server.conf Datei habe ich jetzt unten noch diese Zeile angehängt:


```
redirect-gateway def1
```

Dann habe ich den Befehl 


```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```

abgeschickt und den Server komplett neugestartet. 
Nun kann ich mich leider nicht mehr verbinden. Wo liegt der Fehler?

Unter Windows zeigt ihr mir diesen Fehler:


```
Mon Jan 20 22:16:19 2014 read UDPv4: Connection reset by peer (WSAECONNRESET) (code=10054)
```

und unter Android sagt er:


```
Protecting socket fd 4
```


----------



## guss (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Auf welche IP verbindest Du denn? Auf die "alte" IP vom Server oder auf 10.8.0.1? 

Ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich da noch nicht völlig durch blicke  Aber nachdem ich bei meinem Server openVPN eingerichtet hatte, kam ich da mit der normalen, im Server eingestellten IP auch nicht mehr drauf, sondern nur noch mit der "VPN IP".


----------



## K3n$! (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Welches OS für kleinen Server (TS3, VPN, CoD4 Server, evtl. Cloud)?*

Ich connecte mit der DynDNS auf den Server.


----------

